# Bottom Bracket for SL4 BB30 frame



## vladt (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi All, 

Finally ordered my S-works SL4 BB30 frameset.
I believe the frame comes with Ceramic Bearings.

I am planning on running Specialized BB30 crankset. What bottom bracket do I need?
I can't seem to find one listed in specialized catalogue.

Cheers


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

You'll need the PF30. The ceramic bearings it comes with is the BB!

You do not need to buy another BB, it comes w/ a ceramic one, however after some riding you may want to get a set of stainless bearings.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Congrats on your order vladt. What kind of timing are you hearing from Specialized for the frameset?
As to BB/bearings...what Optimus said.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Im hearing you can get any frameset now fairly quick, within a few weeks. Except race black, which has a Jan delivery date.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

RkFast said:


> Im hearing you can get any frameset now fairly quick, within a few weeks. Except race black, which has a Jan delivery date.


Is that true RK? I just ordered a Roubaix Pro frameset and my local bike shop who is a Specialized dealer can not commit to delivery timing...from now until March '12 Specialized is saying. I know another member has a Roubaix on order as well with no firm delivery timing commitment.


----------



## vladt (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies boys... Thanks Optimus for clarifying the BB config.
The frame is in (someone has reneged on their original order, otherwise the wait is 3 month) (Carbon/red) and I am in a process of getting all the Di2 "goodness" from various online stores. The LBS simply can't get any at the moment so I am "forced" to save money by buying online. 
Once all the bits are in, I'll take some pics of the build and post it here. 

Another problems I am having is related to availability of Specialized cranksets. Apparently matt black crank arms are due in March next year. 

What crankset would you recommend guys?
I welcome any suggestions for the build...

Cheers
vladt


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

RkFast said:


> Im hearing you can get any frameset now fairly quick, within a few weeks. Except race black, which has a Jan delivery date.



I don't know where you're getting this info from, but from what I'm hearing this isn't the case. Seems like they have a very limited amount of certain sizes in stock.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

If you're going Di2, go the whole route and get DA cranks!


----------



## vladt (Oct 4, 2010)

I thought about it, but I kind of want to use the BB30 that's already there. The DA cranks would require adapters right?

What's your take on Di2 Optimus?


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Di2 rocks!!! I love the Di2 shifters, the way it looks and feels is second to none. However, the derailleurs are somewhat larger than I had hoped.

Yes, if you use DA cranks, you will need the adapters which come w/ the frame.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

vladt said:


> I thought about it, but I kind of want to use the BB30 that's already there. The DA cranks would require adapters right?


The DA cranks would require adapters (see below), but you'd still be utilizing the BB30 (6806) bearings.
Wheels Manufacturing - BB 30 Shims


----------

